# Nachrichtensprecherin !!!!!!



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2009)

Wer ist Deutschlands schönste Nachrichtensprecherin meine Favoritin
wäre Judith Rakers !!!

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## frontman (4 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Nachrichtensprecherin*

Tatjana Ohm ist die Tollste von Allen!!


----------



## ErwinLinde (11 Sep. 2009)

die hübscheste Nachrichtensprecherin ist ganz klar Susanne Holst.


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2009)

Für mich ganz klar:

Anja Charlet


----------



## Christian Behne (3 Okt. 2009)

Inge Poschmyk schätze ich


----------



## prinz-marco (3 Okt. 2009)

Stefanie Puls !!!


----------



## Gerd87 (9 Okt. 2009)

meine favoritin ist ganz klar, kay-sölve richter


----------



## NY65 (13 Okt. 2009)

Kay-Sölve Richter natürlich. Wenn sie lächelt schmilzt einem das Herz.


----------



## Stefan24100 (15 Okt. 2009)

ich bin für Annett Möller


----------



## stoerte (15 Okt. 2009)

Tom Buhrow - definitiv :thumbup:


----------



## Stefan24100 (16 Okt. 2009)

stoerte schrieb:


> Tom Buhrow - definitiv :thumbup:



rofl3

lol9


----------



## PeteConrad (20 Okt. 2009)

Stefanie Puls!


----------



## heinzundkeinz (20 Okt. 2009)

Tatjana Ohm. Punkt!


----------



## peter57r (8 Nov. 2009)

Annett Möller!


----------



## xxsurfer (8 Nov. 2009)

Judith Rakers ist klasse...ich steh auf kühle Blondinen.


----------



## amon amarth (8 Dez. 2009)

TATJANA OHM (mit dem vorbau) und Frau k.-s.-Richter(mit dem leicht unterkühltem lächeln) sind meine. katja burkhardt/maxi biewer(siehe tatjana), annika de buhr etc...
gibt schon wirklich sehr schöne.


----------



## eibauer1 (9 Dez. 2009)

Auf jeden Fall ist das Kay-Sölve Richter !!!!


----------



## pinorek (21 Dez. 2009)

Caroline Hamann ist eine ganz Süße!!


----------



## tailgunner (21 Dez. 2009)

NY65 schrieb:


> Kay-Sölve Richter natürlich. Wenn sie lächelt schmilzt einem das Herz.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen!Schade,das sie nicht mehr im Morgenmagazin die Nachrichten spricht.


----------



## neman64 (21 Dez. 2009)

Inka Essmüller ist meine Favoritin in Deutschland, und Ingird Thurnherr für Österreich.


----------



## video (17 März 2010)

...ich fand Eva Herman klasse!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Secret (18 März 2010)

Judith Rakers ich finde die gut


----------



## gobi_36 (18 März 2010)

Sandra Thier, gar keine Frage


----------



## ironman1001 (11 Apr. 2010)

Für mich auch ganz klar, Sandra Thier


----------



## wechti (14 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nachrichtensprecherin*



frontman schrieb:


> Tatjana Ohm ist die Tollste von Allen!!


ja das stimmt


----------



## wechti (18 Apr. 2010)

meine Annett Möller


----------



## sonic175 (18 Apr. 2010)

ich bin auch für annett möller!


----------



## Pivi (19 Apr. 2010)

Susanne Holst, Inka Essmüller, Marietta Slomka


----------



## begoodtonite (19 Apr. 2010)

kay-sölve richter und marietta slomka...beide heiß


----------



## Airbourne (6 Juni 2010)

100 %ig Roberta Bieling


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

Roberta Bieling und Ulrike v.d.Groeben.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (1 Dez. 2010)

Meine Favoritin ist ohne Zweifel Susanne Holst


----------



## PromiFan (10 Juli 2011)

Ich als Judith Fan bin natürlich auch für Judith Rakers ... Sie wird immer geiler finde ich, allein ihr Gesicht ist schon total scharf, dazu die langen blonden Haare, ihre knackige Figur mit den beiden knackigen Bällen, zu ihr würde ich nicht Nein sagen :drip::drip:


----------



## Franky70 (10 Juli 2011)

Früher Eva Herrrrman, heute Judith Rakers.


----------



## Amos (10 Juli 2011)

Annika DeBuhr und Eva Herman


----------



## lestrange77 (11 Juli 2011)

Meine Favoritin ist Annett Möller!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juli 2011)

Also wenn Punkt 12 Nachrichten sind,dann ist es Katja burkard ich find die TOLL​


----------



## motte001 (11 Juli 2011)

meine favoritin ist Kay-Sölve Richter :drip:


----------



## flashlight (11 Juli 2011)

Meine Favoritin ist Judith Rakers.


----------



## congo64 (11 Juli 2011)

Hanse Engel Judith Rakers


----------



## elmshorn (12 Juli 2011)

Marietta Slomka ist top!!


----------



## Magen (14 Juli 2011)

tatjana ohm ist schon ne geile


----------



## Apollo4 (14 Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachrichtensprecherin*

Sandra Schneiders ganz klar


----------



## Magen (27 Juli 2011)

tatjana ohm...mit den möpsen....der wahnsinn


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2011)

stoerte schrieb:


> Tom Buhrow - definitiv :thumbup:



Oh ja, der ist süß


----------



## PromiFan (27 Juli 2011)

Hmm, Tatjana Ohm sagt mir noch gar nichts, aber werde sie gleich mal begutachten, Frauen mit geilen Möpsen mag ich ja immer, mal sehen was sie für geile Dinger hat


----------



## Brittfan (2 Aug. 2011)

Für mich ganz klar Stephanie Rahn dicht gefolgt von Sandra Schneiders, Christiane Stein und Roberta Bieling.


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Aug. 2011)

stoerte schrieb:


> Tom Buhrow - definitiv :thumbup:



genial :WOW:


----------



## smsfan333 (27 Sep. 2011)

stephanie rahn und birgit nössing


----------



## JanaLI0 (29 Sep. 2011)

ErwinLinde schrieb:


> die hübscheste Nachrichtensprecherin ist ganz klar Susanne Holst.



Agreed!


----------



## collins (2 Okt. 2011)

Ganz klar Judith Rakers :thumbup:

Leider bekomme ich dann von den Nachrichten nie etwas mit...


----------



## Pumps (29 Nov. 2011)

Rommy Arndt :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## steven-porn (30 Nov. 2011)

Meine Lieblings Nachrichtensprecherinnen sind Marietta Slomka und Caren Miosga.


----------



## gecko (2 Dez. 2011)

Ich finde Caroline Hamann auch sehr hübsch !


----------



## swen (10 Dez. 2011)

Sandra Thier ist ein Traum !


----------



## iwan66 (30 Dez. 2011)

ganz klar Birgit Nössing


----------



## totto (12 Mai 2012)

es gibt viele schöne:
ARD. Holst, rakers
ZDF: slomka, richter und anja heyde
RTL: bieling und lange
SAT1: dietz


----------



## günterelke (12 Mai 2012)

amon amarth schrieb:


> TATJANA OHM (mit dem vorbau) und Frau k.-s.-Richter(mit dem leicht unterkühltem lächeln) sind meine. katja burkhardt/maxi biewer(siehe tatjana), annika de buhr etc...
> gibt schon wirklich sehr schöne.



Die Auswahl ist groß und Alle sind gut anzuschauen und haben ihre Vorzüge, ansonsten alles nach dem eigenen Geschmack und Gefallen


----------



## discusgr (14 Mai 2012)

Ich finde Ina Dietz recht nett, Anna Funck ist auch top genau wie Uta Gorgi, es gibt schon einige...........................


----------



## PromiFan (14 Mai 2012)

Nun ja, die meisten wurden schon genannt. Meine Reihenfolge wäre:

-Judith Rakers
-Caren Miosga
-Annett Möller
-Marietta Slomka
-Kay-Sölve Richter
-Gundula Gause

Alles heisse Ladys finde ich


----------



## discusgr (19 Juni 2012)

Ich bin für Ina Dietz und Anja Koebel.


----------



## mar1971z (20 Juni 2012)

Annett Mölller von RTL
Isha Sesay von CNN als black beauty
Monita Rajpal von CNN
sowie die süße Wetterfee Jennifer Delgado von CNN (meine absolute Favoritin)


----------



## smsfan333 (28 Juli 2012)

stephanie Rahn


----------



## discusgr (28 Juli 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung Anna Funck


----------



## legestoll (17 Aug. 2012)

video schrieb:


> ...ich fand Eva Herman klasse!!:thumbup:



Ich auch!


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Aug. 2012)

- Yve Fehring
- Kay-Sölve Richter
- Judith Rakers


----------



## Xtinalover (17 Aug. 2012)

Annett Möller und schönste Wetterfee Maxi Biewer


----------



## hager (17 Aug. 2012)

Judith Rakers :thumbup:


----------



## Don76 (11 Sep. 2012)

1. Kamilla Senjo (MDR News)
2. Rommy Arndt
3. Annett Möller


----------



## zeri (28 Sep. 2012)

Annett Möller


----------



## Cav (29 Sep. 2012)

Judith Rakers


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

Catherine Vogel
Mara Bergmann
Susanne Wille


----------



## schlossghost (2 Okt. 2012)

Definitiv Tatjana Ohm


----------



## saunabox85 (6 Okt. 2012)

Judith Rakers ist Top


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Judith Rakers


----------



## customsys (8 Okt. 2012)

Susanne Holst, Susanne Daubner, Brigitte Bastgen


----------



## Muckusminor (10 Okt. 2012)

Inge (Posmyk) Steiner !


----------



## Excalibur (11 Okt. 2012)

Sandra Thier is top


----------



## Erhard M. (12 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde Caroline Hamann klasse.


----------



## PromiFan (12 Okt. 2012)

collins schrieb:


> Ganz klar Judith Rakers :thumbup:
> 
> Leider bekomme ich dann von den Nachrichten nie etwas mit...



Hmm, nun, woran liegt es denn, dass du da nie was von den Nachrichten mitbekommst ?


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Nachrichtensprecherin*

Tatjana Ohm!!


----------



## mar1971z (16 Okt. 2012)

Annett Möller
Judith Rakers
Caroline Haman


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Judith Rakers


----------



## usereddi (5 Feb. 2014)

susanne daubner ist die sinnlichste von allen


----------



## gimmly2907 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ihr vergesst Isabell Körner!!


----------



## foxyandy (17 Feb. 2014)

Annett Möller


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Marietta Slomka


----------

